# Newbie Here, and a question about my Twisp



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

Good day Ladies and Gents. 

I am in need of desperate advice, I am changing to the Kangertech Topbox Mini Starter Kit 75W TC as soon as its pay day. But for now id still like to smoke my Twisp Aero and not go back to stinkies, butt it is giving me headaches. If its on charge or i left it alone for a while it gives a really bad taste and almost no vape, and it burns like hell. Any advice please. I am using Twisp's Cherry liquid. Also getting juice in my mouth and i do clean it very regularly. 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Silver (22/3/16)

Hi @JOPO Strydom - i dont have experience with the Twisp Aero
But when last did you change the coil?
Perhaps try putting in a new coil and seeing if that helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (22/3/16)

only thing i can think of is the nic might be too high for u

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (22/3/16)

and what @Silver said

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @JOPO Strydom - i dont have experience with the Twisp Aero
> But when last did you change the coil?
> Perhaps try putting in a new coil and seeing if that helps



I did put in a brand new coil, and its only the first 10 pulls after that its fine so my brain cant wrap around what can the problem be!


----------



## daniel craig (22/3/16)

@shabbar is correct. 18mg is very strong and when you leave the device to sit for a while, the coil gets very saturated and that is why it's burning your throat. I've had a similar experience when I had a twisp aero and eventually I just gave up on it. It did however seem to work better with the CLR head but used to be terrible with the twisp coils. I always had leaks etc. 

This video might help you, check it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ezekiel (22/3/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> Good day Ladies and Gents.
> 
> I am in need of desperate advice, I am changing to the Kangertech Topbox Mini Starter Kit 75W TC as soon as its pay day. But for now id still like to smoke my Twisp Aero and not go back to stinkies, butt it is giving me headaches. If its on charge or i left it alone for a while it gives a really bad taste and almost no vape, and it burns like hell. Any advice please. I am using Twisp's Cherry liquid. Also getting juice in my mouth and i do clean it very regularly.
> 
> Thanks in advanced


Hey @JOPO Strydom ! Are you using the 0.5 or the 1.5 ohm coils? The 0.5 ohm coils were generally hit-or-miss - some of them were practically rubbish right out the box, some of them lasted little more than one day, and some of them lasted practically forever. The 1.5 ohm coils were generally much longer lasting. This is/was a problem with the Ego One as well.

Anyway, when a coil goes bad, you'll either experience a) lack of vapour, b) lack of flavour, or c) increased frequency of dry-hits (burning-like-hell sensation). Or all of the above. The last in particular can give you headaches as well, as you are burning a lot of cotton directly. It will also be much worse when your device is fully charged - the Twisp battery hits at full strength with a full charge, and then becomes less as it starts to deplete. Your upcoming mod will behave differently - it will generally give the same strength (which you can choose) regardless of the battery life.

Try changing your coils (again), or getting a 1.5 ohm coil. If you just want to last until payday (and kudos on getting the Topbox - looks great!), then you can try cleaning your old coils. Rinse them under cold water for a few minutes, drop them in a water or vodka bath overnight, and leave them to dry properly - it might give you some extra time on them until you can upgrade!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

Thank you all on the help. Wow this Forum is really amazing and you people. Very great community. Im going to try all of this. Thank you all. I will be posting another thread to pick your brains again once i have the TopBox so i can find out about mods and what they are called and mean and oh wow, love this whole vaping thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (22/3/16)

@JOPO Strydom you dont mention whats burning specifically ?

the coil or your throat due to the heavy throat hit


----------



## shabbar (22/3/16)

oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

shabbar said:


> @JOPO Strydom you dont mention whats burning specifically ?
> 
> the coil or your throat due to the heavy throat hit



My throat and its usually only when it sits for a while, and i am using a 1ohm coil.


----------



## shabbar (22/3/16)

try vaping a lower strength juice , maybe 12mg.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

@shabbar Thank you very much, i will try doing that. I also hear a funny burning sound when i press the button to inhale (MTL)


----------



## shabbar (22/3/16)

thats the sound of the coil doing its thing , no need to worry.

you are aware that you may use other brands of liquid in your twisp ?

there are many local juices that are top notch

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

@shabbar I had no idea i can, Thank you so much for the reply's. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

I have had experience with the Twisp Aero, once this starts happening, nothing will solve it. Twisp eventually replaced my device after replacing coils and batteries, second device worked perfectly till I moved over to REAL vape machines, I assume QC is not high on the list for this company, as the quality of the products - devices, coils and liquids is all over the place. I also used to vape their Cherry juice, flavour would change from month to month, assuming batch to batch, or maybe different ages. You are going be blown away when you start using the Topbox

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

@WARMACHINE i had the Edge for a week but it did exactly the same so i am done with Twisp. I am very excited about the Topbox. Where can i find a well written review about one? I cannot say thank you enough to all of you being so helpful to a newbie like me. Again very great community and forum.


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> @WARMACHINE i had the Edge for a week but it did exactly the same so i am done with Twisp. I am very excited about the Topbox. Where can i find a well written review about one? I cannot say thank you enough to all of you being so helpful to a newbie like me. Again very great community and forum.


The Subox is very similar to the Topbox, and we have a great thread right here.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Other reviews you will find on Youtube.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JOPO Strydom (22/3/16)

@WARMACHINE Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silent Echo (22/3/16)

I also had a few issues with my Aero within the first day or two or purchasing it. It would burn on the first 2 or 3 hots and some spit back as well.
I changed the coil that it came with and primed it properly. Also did a few fake hits.

Haven't had any issues since then. The first 1 or 2 hits is still a bit off, but after that it works great.


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)

Agree with the advice above.

The headaches are probably caused from too much nicotine, if you like the twisp juices then buy some zero nic and dilute the 18mg down. If you are open to other flavours then grab some other juices from the Vendors on here, try 12mg(not so readily available any more) or even 6mg (easily available).
For the Kanger kit, I would suggest starting at 6mg if its still too harsh try 3mg if its not killing the cravings then try 9 or 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (23/3/16)

The clr heads would work much better than the standard coils. You should definitely try cutting down the nicotine strength, 18mg is very strong on the twisp aero

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/3/16)

Just keep looking forward to some Kangertech gear... all your problems will disappear that same day... actually you wont believe the difference. Strap on that safety belt youbare about to be blown away.


----------



## NewOobY (23/3/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> Good day Ladies and Gents.
> 
> I am in need of desperate advice, I am changing to the Kangertech Topbox Mini Starter Kit 75W TC as soon as its pay day. But for now id still like to smoke my Twisp Aero and not go back to stinkies, butt it is giving me headaches. If its on charge or i left it alone for a while it gives a really bad taste and almost no vape, and it burns like hell. Any advice please. I am using Twisp's Cherry liquid. Also getting juice in my mouth and i do clean it very regularly.
> 
> Thanks in advanced



Hey dude, all the advise above is really good. I just wanted to give you some information regarding juices since you stay in the city of love and general awesomeness a.k.a PTA . This forum has tons of vendors that are registered that you can use to get all the juices you need. However if you can't wait for juice i.e. shipping the alternatives are as follows in PTA:
Vapers Corner - one day free delivery or you can beg them to pick the juice up in PTA East
Eciggies - I've never used there delivery because they are literally like 5min drive from my house in Moreleta Park.
MMM - In queenswood, he only sells juice - the juice he makes btw 

Some good local brands I can think of based on your twisp juice flavor: NCV: StrawB, Hazeworks: Scream, Orion: Mlkway and Hardwicks: Macaroon - those are just some of the juice, there are tons. If you go to eciggies in Moreleta Park just speak to the guys there they will help you man - they a very friendly bunch, specifically noob friendly too. Also the general price of juice is R115 - R170 for a 30ml bottle - remember twisp juice is 20ml and costs R160, support the local guys dude - there juices are more than amazing, your world will change when you taste them. I'm not bashing twisp those juices are okay just very strong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

